# #fotshopfriday: Four Audi TT Mk3 Renders



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For #fotoshopfriday we figured we'd take a stab at the next-generation TT coupe. We've done four renders, mildly changing proportions and adding a few more TT cues to the quattro Concept and the the e-tron Detroit concept. See more HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...day-third-generation-tt-rendered-in-drawings/


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Very nice. Render 1 (3) is better. Like the smooth, clean hood. The scoop is drawing it too close to a ... Camero, 

One (3) has the better low-cut neck line providing better road view (and looks) 

Can't wait to enjoy the transformation. :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice renders but i miss the TT-ness in them. 
Wolgang Egger stated that the TT 3 will get sharper lines along the the line of the TT Mk1. 
To cal it a TT it needs: 

a cupola shape roof line. 
Pronounce wheel arches. 
Wheel arche cutout bonnet. 
TT style light clusters.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Renderings 3 and 4 are nothing short of epic. :thumbup: 

The further the Audi design team move away from the Mk1 TT the better.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If they even move any further then they did already with the Mk2 you can leave the TT decal of it. 
It will not look like a TT any more. 

This is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

MKII > MKI...lets keep the progression and not regress back to something that is not as good.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

lpriley32 said:


> MKII > MKI...lets keep the progression and not regress back to something that is not as good.


 There will be enough progression technical and design wise, but within the TT boundaries please.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Just for comparison, what doe look better on the Mk2 compare to the Mk1. 

Some things are better but also a lot of things does not.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

In fairness, I think if they are to put the MK I and MK II nose to nose, the 225 Should be at least facing an S-line. 

That MKII looks like the epidamy of a base model.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

Please no hood scoop! I don't care if it is small.....doesn't do anything for the looks of a car. And keep the retractable wing. The back end looks cleaner without. Those who want can get the bolt on if they need a handle back there or want to cut down on a few pounds. Rendering in post 3 is the best so far, but let's not get to angular...don't want it looking to American.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

R5T said:


>


 OHyea this is what it'll look like, I'm 99% sure... The matte fungus color will be special order.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

Finally some Mk3 talk. I am new to the forum and have this car in my sights. 

Current car 08 BMW 335i coupe/sports/6mt. 

Looking forward to the: 

1. Audi TT Mk3 
2. BMW 2 series coupe 
3. redesigned Nissan Z 

Hopefully all will be at the 2014 Detriot Motor Show. 

I love the photoshops. 
THANKS


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

New TT is plannet for IAA Frankfurt 2013, and in the showroom by first quater 2014 according to info.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

R5T said:


> New TT is plannet for IAA Frankfurt 2013, and in the showroom by first quater 2014 according to info.


 That is great news for me. So maybe in the USA in middle of 2014?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


>


 Very cool look, though a bit aggressively low, even by design drawing standards.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

XXX said:


> I have really no idea what to expect from the new TT, with Wolfgang Egger in charge everything is possible.
> We can end up with something that would be recognizable as a TT or with something that is totally different and don't look anything close to a TT except for the TT badge.
> The quattro concept was his design view of the quattro sport, i think that car does not look like a quattro sport and is a disgrace to even compare it with a historic car like the quattro sport.
> So, as far i'm thinking everything is up in the air, and it is the question if Audi want to keep the present TT customers or drop them overboard and hope for a bigger group new customers for it.


 I think this would be the point we are facing with the new TT. 
And Audi does care less about present and longtime customers. 
They only care to sell as much boring cars to the mass as possible.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pure TT-ness.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

> XXX said:
> 
> 
> > I have really no idea what to expect from the new TT, with Wolfgang Egger in charge everything is possible.
> ...


 Wow, that's a pretty negative view considering Audi is making some of the most amazing cars it has ever done. I love the ur quattro and the Sport, but the days of left foot braking and throttle by cable are over... fortunately so are the days of bad plastics and such. The R8, the new S-cars, the A1 quattro, RS range, etc.... are all very impressive. 

As for the quattro Concept, I do know that they did not want to go retro in any way. They wanted something modern that captured the same spirit. In that regard I believe it has been almost universally praised. I've driven the car and I've driven a Sport quattro. Both are amazing cars, but I'd take a quattro Concept.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

to each their own...I think the MKII looks more aggresive in almost every possible way.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

lpriley32 said:


> to each their own...I think the MKII looks more aggresive in almost every possible way.


 Couldn't agree more. 

Here's a link to a quick analysis of the design changes from Mk I to Mk II: http://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/2006/04/07-audi-tt-design/ 

The Mk I had a rounded 1930's Auto Union Formula 1 vibe which became more angular in the current generation and looks to become even more so in the Mk III. The 1980's original quattro rally car certainly had angular elements for it's day and in my opinion shared nothing with the Mk I. 

I personally think all of the design sketches have been stunning and am only afraid that the new TT will interfere with the love affair I am still having with my Mk II.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Here's a link to a quick analysis of the design changes from Mk I to Mk II: http://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/2006/04/07-audi-tt-design/


 Funny how the article supports many viewpoints here.... that the original was a perfect purist form and that the mk2 while being more aggressive does fit closer to the rest of the model line and loses some of the individuality of the mk1. 

"We think that improving the original design was an impossible task, since the car was already perfect in its form." 

"This way, the TT looks more integrated in the current model range." 

Personally I still love the design of the mk1 and it was great to own both at the same time to be able to compare them. I never really warmed to the looks of the mk2 until the S and RS models improved upon the original mk2 front end which always seemed a bit boring (and don't get me wrong, the front of the mk1 was the worst angle as well). 

I'm hoping the mk3 does capture some of the e-tron and quattro concept design language as its just too good to never go into production.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> .....I'm hoping the mk3 does capture some of the e-tron and quattro concept design language as its just too good to never go into production.


 If that happens the TT loose everything that made it a TT in the first place.  
And it will be as boring as all the other mainstream Audi's, what will be good for the big mass.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> If that happens the TT loose everything that made it a TT in the first place.
> And it will be as boring as all the other mainstream Audi's, what will be good for the big mass.


 1. Granted that the new design treatments don't recapitulate the original TT, how anyone can describe them as boring is beyond me. 

2. If current sales figures are any indication, the notion that the TT will ever be a car for the "masses" is really quite beyond credibility. 

I'd say we're lucky that Audi is even considering giving us a Mk 3 sports coupe option rather than just saying "GTI or Cayman - your choice."


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> And it will be as boring as all the other mainstream Audi's, what will be good for the big mass.


 I'd say the opposite is true. The mk1 stood out from the rest of the lineup. There was certainly some styling that made it part of the Audi family but it was quite distinct from the rest of the lineup. The mk2 played it much safer and the styling was much closer to the rest of the lineup, the jokes about it being an A3 coupe maybe aren't too far off. 

If Audi once again aims for a TT that is much more distinct from the rest of the model line, and I think the above photoshops are, then I think that would be a good direction. Let the TT be a design icon again instead of blending in with the rest of the lineup. It should be the forefront of the Audi design language instead of the R8.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

New bmw 4 series concept out. It is big and has moved upmarket. 

Any news on the new TT?


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

BMWDAD said:


> New bmw 4 series concept out. It is big and has moved upmarket.
> 
> Any news on the new TT?


 since the new TT will be on the same platform as the new golf..........this might be of interest 

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/golf/61571/new-vw-golf-vs-rivals 

Audi TT vs the 2 series coupe is what I am thinking of.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> The further the Audi design team move away from the Mk1 TT the better.


 
Amen. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What about this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What about extreme TT design.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/nOewR9FKhqo


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

That was cool:thumbup:. How long did it actually take to make that?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/nOewR9FKhqo


Awesome video! Some people are so talented!


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/nOewR9FKhqo


That was wicked cool to watch! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

R5T said:


>


Time to start a Mk 3 forum? This is getting very interesting.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

R5T said:


>


The flank character lines make this one look closer to the next generation RS 5.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

TT412GO said:


> The flank character lines make this one look closer to the next generation RS 5.


This is the Detroit e-tron concept made to look production. Cool, but proportionally off. Believe it or not this was built on a proposed mid-engine chassis.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

[email protected] what do you think is the most realistic rendering so far of the 2014 Audi TT.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Some more.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Good stuff.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

R5T said:


>


This looks like it was drawn by a child. I hope none of the ideas that this person has will ever be taken seriously after this.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Some of these renderings look very nice, however when I do by an MK3, I'm going to insist on tires with them. Even crappy Goodyear Potenza's would be preferred over direct metal rim to road solutions on most of those.

Seriously, I've never understood the recent trend of "as little tire as possible". To me, a ring of black around the wheel makes the wheel stand out more, not less. I'm very fond of 40 and 45 ratio tires.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

MoreGooderTT; said:


> Seriously, I've never understood the recent trend of "as little tire as possible". To me, a ring of black around the wheel makes the wheel stand out more, not less.


Perhaps, but most perceive that a larger diameter wheel makes the wheel stand out even more.

Black tends to look like shadow or empty space in renderings and photos - that's why black wheels appear to make brake calipers and rotors more visisible and prominent (when compared to silver wheels of the same diameter).

Plus big wheels make the car look lower and more aggressive...up to a point. 

But not to worry - production cars almost always have smaller diameter wheels than concept cars


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

R5T said:


>


very interesting any pics of the rear window on the coupe?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

BMWDAD said:


> very interesting any pics of the rear window on the coupe?


Nope, only picture.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## skippyBKR (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope the TT remains a "revolution" model, not an "evolution" model.
The thing about "evolution" is they start to run out of ideas and the models start to look very "same-ish" - like say the Porsche 911... The all start to look alike.
You can spend 100k or 600k and 90percent of the population can't tell the difference between a 997 Carrera and a 997 GT2 !

The TTRS was the first Audi I've ever bought - largely due to its hardware (5 cylinder turbo AWD). It just happens to look good, but I never really loved the Mk1.

If they make the MK3 lighter and slight more rear weight biased, they I'll buy one in a flash - I'm sure it will look good!


----------



## Shougle (Dec 30, 2012)

R5T. Ain't u ever gracing the TT forum with your presence, and spice it up a bit. Sorely missed


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Shougle said:


> R5T. Ain't u ever gracing the TT forum with your presence, and spice it up a bit. Sorely missed


The big Majority over there are glad i'm gone. 
I had my run there, no more.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

skippyBKR said:


> I hope the TT remains a "revolution" model, not an "evolution" model.
> The thing about "evolution" is they start to run out of ideas and the models start to look very "same-ish" - like say the Porsche 911... The all start to look alike.
> You can spend 100k or 600k and 90percent of the population can't tell the difference between a 997 Carrera and a 997 GT2 !
> 
> ...


The next TT will be lighter, reed this: http://fourtitude.com/features/Misc...-plus-next-generation-of-ultra-chassis-design

I'm not certain it will look good.
Wolfgang Egger is frequently missing the point in his designs.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://translate.google.nl/translat...=http://www.audiblog.nl/audi-tt-3e-generatie/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd prefer that the MK3 not take on the look of a Scion FRS. Those nostriles are just wrong on a TT.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

RST thank you for your pics


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


>


FTW!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

thanks again r5t.........................when will we get to see a real one?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

BMWDAD said:


> thanks again r5t.........................when will we get to see a real one?


There is a little chance that there will be some kind of TT Concept @ the Geneva autoshow.
If not first pictures of the car being cold weather tested in the same period. (march 2013)


----------



## Cersey (Jan 1, 2013)

R5T said:


> There is a little chance that there will be some kind of TT Concept @ the Geneva autoshow.
> If not first pictures of the car being cold weather tested in the same period. (march 2013)


Cant wait! 

Thanks R5T for the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

:screwy::facepalm::what: 

Please, NO!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Worthy of my $$$$$$!:thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TBH, i haven't seen a design worth of my money, so Audi have to do a very convincing successor wil it get my money for it.

And at this point a retro designis is at the top of my list, because i expect nothing good based on the latest Audi's


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really start to think what ever direction Audi would choose for the next TT, it's the wrong one.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://blog.caranddriver.com/next-generation-audi-tt-to-move-upmarket-narrow-gap-to-r8/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

from car and driver, TT moving upmarket 

http://blog.caranddriver.com/next-generation-audi-tt-to-move-upmarket-narrow-gap-to-r8/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

BMWDAD said:


> from car and driver, TT moving upmarket
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/next-generation-audi-tt-to-move-upmarket-narrow-gap-to-r8/


 *Post 85.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really hope that the next TT will get back the longer rear end style of the first generation.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi TT E-quattro.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

BMWDAD said:


> from car and driver, TT moving upmarket
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/next-generation-audi-tt-to-move-upmarket-narrow-gap-to-r8/


 How rectangular will the next TT get.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

good fun renders, thanks


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

BMWDAD said:


> good fun renders, thanks


X2 that - very appreciative for the constant supply of TTitilation that R5T provides for us!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There is one thing these render make very clear, no one have a clue how the next TT will look. :laugh:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*T-Tron, TT e-tron.*


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

R5T said:


> There is one thing these render make very clear, no one have a clue how the next TT will look. :laugh:


but we sure have fun wondering!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

RoadTTripper said:


> but we sure have fun wondering!


Yep.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Love the wheels on the red TT-Tron


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Love the wheels on the red TT-Tron


Lambo wheels.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

make my next TT the etron.......................but with a gas engine............just beautiful


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Me too, I really like that look. Kind of a blend between the Quattro concept and e-tron.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If Audi choose the safe way by going the evolution way, it could very much look like this one.
New enough te be recognized as a TT Mk3.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like a mk2.2 to me.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

agreed, not enough to call it a mk 3, unless dynamically a cayman


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


>


That one is just awful.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

R5T said:


> If Audi choose the safe way by going the evolution way, it could very much look like this one.
> New enough te be recognized as a TT Mk3.
> 
> I fail to see how trying something new is the "safe" route. I would argue the exact opposite is true. Going back to "old faithful" design ideas would be the "safe" route.
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Upgrades down below.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I need a wing on back, something in an authentic motorsport character but not as pronounced. Just a bit more than the current spoiler on the TT-RS. 

And, just a wee bit more head room, as a helmet requires this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> I need a wing on back, something in an authentic motorsport character but not as pronounced. Just a bit more than the current spoiler on the TT-RS.
> 
> And, just a wee bit more head room, as a helmet requires this.


It will have a Carbon Fiber pop-up spoiler.


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

Bring back the shooting break!?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

VR6exy98 said:


> Bring back the shooting break!?


Nice SUV.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Killer


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> Killer


Yep i think so, if Audi only had the balls to bring the new TT Mk3 like this on the market.
Rumour has it that the TT-S will have a 310 hp 2.5TFSI engine like the RS Q3.
The next TT RS will have 380-400 hp (different turbo) if you can believe the car media rumors.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

http://s1277.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1362518039515018152429972934875

sorry...for some reason it wont load the image...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Upgrades down below.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Upgrade down below.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

thank you george and r5t for keeping this alive.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

R5T said:


> Another step forward.


Where's my spoiler?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> Where's my spoiler?


Still tucked in. 
If you drive 120 Km/h or faster it will pop-up.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Upgrade down below.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Yes, very nice! A proper wing for a proper car.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

R5T said:


> Because you want a spoiler you need the TT RS Ultra for that, so i create one for you.


I will buy that in a sec.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

BMWDAD said:


> I will buy that in a sec.


I would only buy that if the railroad wheels were replaced by ones that actually accommodated tires!  LOL


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I would only buy that if the railroad wheels were replaced by ones that actually accommodated tires!  LOL


I removed the railroad wheels and put some tires on.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Upgrade down below.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Upgrade down below.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

If only you worked for Audi. Or, do you?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> If only you worked for Audi. Or, do you?


Audi's would not be that boring if i did. 
Beside that, RS cars would be really RS cars.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

R5T said:


> Audi's would not be that boring if i did.
> Beside that, RS cars would be really RS cars.


Well, then submit your damn resume!


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

BMWDAD said:


> Time to start a Mk 3 forum? This is getting very interesting.


 




http://24.media.tumblr.com/695ab3ba56d40d70267be788dcd19207/tumblr_mje42oMl1E1rn9xfdo1_r4_1280.jpg


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

My latest more realistic attempt. 
Change the seam of the bonnet and moved it above the wheel arch. 
Also put on more realistic size wheels. 
And made it a "TT RS Ultra" again in vibrant lambo style green.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

ahhh yeah! 

Very nice, I like the proper wing with "Ultra" theme. 

Now, one in Sepang


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> ahhh yeah!
> 
> Very nice, I like the proper wing with "Ultra" theme.
> 
> Now, one in Sepang


 Sepang is so 2012.  

But i have a normal TT RS in blue.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, then submit your damn resume!


 
I would reduce the TT in size, build it on A1 floorplan and reduce performance and make it a retro style car. 
Give it 1.4TFSI 140hp, 1.8TFSI 170 hp engines with FWD and 2.0TFSI 220 hp with quattro (TTS) to keep it light. (no more TT RS model) 


















This way Audi could build the "quattro Concept" on the MQB floorplan with a 300 hp 2.0TFSI base engine and a 400 hp 2.5TFSI sport model, both with quattro. 
In this case the quattro Concept can go more up market because it is not limited to do so by having the TT name.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Makes sense. 

I saw an Aveator Gray Mk I yesterday in great condition. Still a real pleasing design out on the road. Still very desirable design. 

BUT, I want the 400 hp 2.5 on a frame that my 6'4" carcus can fit into and the MkII TT fits that bill. So, carry on with your plans!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


> I would reduce the TT in size, build it on A1 floorplan and reduce performance and make it a retro style car.
> Give it 1.4TFSI 140hp, 1.8TFSI 170 hp engines with FWD and 2.0TFSI 220 hp with quattro (TTS) to keep it light. (no more TT RS model)
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope that Audi avoids using the term "retro". That's a good way to kill the car for anyone other than an MK1 driver who wants a new version of their old car. The TT needs to move forward, both in style and in power train. What Audi really should do is fit a diesel hybrid in the base model. The TTS should keep its 2.0TFSl, but with an uprated EA888 engine at >300 HP. 

A hybrid TT would make an amazing daily driver/cruiser. I wonder, though, if their's enough space to fit a TDI hybrid under the TT's hood. 

I think the TT is a confusing car in one aspect: Some see it as a track day car. Others see it as a luxury hot hatch (me). The TT will forever have an identity issue.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

I am sort of really disappointed in the delay news of the mk 3.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

BMWDAD said:


> I am sort of really disappointed in the delay news of the mk 3.


I don't expect anything any time soon TBH.
The fact that they still testing with the same mule as one year ago does mean they are still one year out off introduction IMHO.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


> I don't expect anything any time soon TBH.
> The fact that they still testing with the same mule as one year ago does mean they are still one year out off introduction IMHO.


My thought (and hope) is that the test mule is simply the same body but different versions of the MK3. Perhaps one of them was the base model, the other a hybrid, TDI or more thirsty TTS. The same mule body could be bolted onto multiple powertrains. It's most likely not hiding the MK3 TTRS though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Unofficially there are 3 mule's that look the same.

The fact that they still not testing with the new body style could mean 2 things.

1) there is still no design style decision.
2) this is not a test mule for the next generation TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-plots-hardcore-tt-‘gt3’


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This could be interesting: http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-design-undergoing-massive-shakeup


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

check out the reviews on the new vw gti performance package. 

autocar 
auto express 
top gear


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

*car and drive tt ultraweight and mk3*

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/audi-tt-ultra-quattro-concept-photos-and-info-news


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi released just three photos of the Worthersee-bound TT ultra quattro Concept and while the exterior looks like it's based on the current car, this interior has us curious. We recognize the R8 gated shifter but little else from current production parts bin, making me think this might be a thinly veiled look at the Mk3 TT's interior. 

Read more about the concept here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...ept-plus-audi-plans-for-worthersee-tour-2013/


----------



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought I was rare in that I loved the MkII TT, but don't have the same degree of admiration for the MkI TT. I can admit that the design was radical and a game-changer though, but just didn't meet my aesthetic tastes. 

I do think, though that the renders of the MkIII TT do move it further and further away from the original design. 

The MkII does pay quite an homage to the original, with curves, and similar lines, but many folks are taking Wolfgang Egger's comments about "angular / sharper lines" for the next TT too much to heart. 

I can see the grille moving to a more angular version, I can see the side panels with a more aggressive shoulder line and fascia, but if they remove the curvature of the wheel wells and sloping roof-line, no one will trace the new model back to the original TT like they can for the current model. 

If the new TT is indeed more angular / sharper, when it does come time for me to replace this one, I might just look for another used MkII TT. Forget the fact some of us may be priced out of the new model if Audi do choose to move it upmarket. 

-Sal


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Well, George, those are definitely the seats that need to make it all the way to US this time!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, George, those are definitely the seats that need to make it all the way to US this time!


 Less likely. They tend to use those in lightweight builds. I drove a TT lightweight concept a few years ago with the same seats. No airbags, no sensors, etc.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT Mk3 with "NSU TT" styling cues. 










small upgrades.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


> TT Mk3 with "NSU TT" styling cues.


 Barf.....


----------



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

R5T said:


>


 This one I like best so far. Still retains some of the essence of the TT's original styling.

I'm still wondering what Wolfgang Eggers meant when he said "... More angular..." And bringing it back to the original. It would seem that those two sentiments are incongruous.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

sal1k said:


> I'm still wondering what Wolfgang Eggers meant when he said "... More angular..." And bringing it back to the original. It would seem that those two sentiments are incongruous.


 The big question would be: what is Egger calling the Original.  
In my eyes the "Original" means "NOT" the TT Mk1 but the original TT from the NSU days.  










Further there where plans to bring back the NSU brand with a TTR. (this was in the R4/R5 replacing the Audi TT time) 










My TT view would be, that it can look like this, with some NSU TT cues.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

And more square could mean something like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> The big question would be: what is Egger calling the Original.
> In my eyes the "Original" means "NOT" the TT Mk1 but the original TT from the NSU days.


 When de Silva spoke about this, he mean the Mk1 TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It started a while back with Carmagazine.co.uk.










Now there is a Car and driver version with no effort what so ever.










Based on what has been seen up to date in the TT Mk3 render department i'm not convinced the next TT will be worth it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Based on what has been seen up to date in the TT Mk3 render department i'm not convinced the next TT will be worth it.


Yes, all of the renders and photos from Audi have been very disappointing thus far.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wonder when we will see the first new TT Mk3 mules.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

R5T said:


>


Seeing a spoiler move out and then up, would be pretty nice. It would certainly conceal it better and allow them to go pretty close to the back with the rear glass.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Annyone else think this has elements of the next TT?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tweight-XR1-supercar-(XL1-with-GTI-powertrain)


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

abacorrado said:


> Annyone else think this has elements of the next TT?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tweight-XR1-supercar-(XL1-with-GTI-powertrain)


Are those bicycle tires???


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumour has it, that the next TT exhaust's will move more to the middle again like the first one.


----------



## Alan71 (May 29, 2013)

Hi R5T,
I liked the last group of sketches enough to get my scale out.... IF those are 20" wheels the car is only about 45" tall, or about 8" lower than the current car.... no wonder it looks so good.
Regards,
Alan


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The new TT will also get a low grill and Audi rings on the bonnet.
The rear end will also look more R8-ish, flatter longer.
Another feature will be the front LED's, saying "TT" when on.


----------

